# Winchester 670 barrel twist



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Wondering if anyone knows barrel twist on a Winn 670 .243?
I just bearly picked it up, I found it for a great price. I guess I can wait to get home and check, but I am hoping someone on here might know. Thank's


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would suspect its a 1 in 10" twist. Most .243s are


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If you want a tighter twist you can chuck it up in a vise and take a pipe wrench to the muzzle.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

longbow said:


> If you want a tighter twist you can chuck it up in a vise and take a pipe wrench to the muzzle.


But you have to remember "righty tighty, lefty loosely"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> If you want a tighter twist you can chuck it up in a vise and take a pipe wrench to the muzzle.


Geeze, I think I have been putting the muzzle in the vise. That being the case, which way do I turn the wrench? :roll:

One of my .243s is 1 in 9 1/8"


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You can use a cleaning rod with a tight patch to measure twist. Get the tight patch into the lands, put a pencil mark on the rod, push the patch down the barrel until the rod rotates one full time. Mark the rod again. Measure between your marks and you have your twist. This is suprisingly accurate. I can easily distinguish between my 1/9.5 and 1/10 barrels. --------SS


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. Bax got it with a 1/10. I will see how it shoots and then think about the good advice about how to tighten the twist


----------

